# Bed and computer console inside a spider



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hummm... not sure what to say, more pics


----------



## Rolacoy (Jul 31, 2009)

More pictures
http://www.waskomtexas.com/spaceship/visit.html


----------



## lucky6789 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, your ides is so realistic ! Thanks for sharing !👍


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

i visited your website..... I don't know if I've ever met anyone with a space ship in their yard, an alien friend, and has been to most of the planets in the solar system. 

you live an adventurous life :whistling2:


----------



## Rolacoy (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have any ideas about how I can fill the spaces between the ribs? I am thinking about blowing up a plastic bag inside the "cockpit" and having it push fiberglass matt against the inside of the ribs. then I can paint resin on the matt. Once it cures I will remove the bag and have my canopy. The only problem is that it will not be clear. I have done a test and it works pretty good. Also here is a couple of new pictures.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Clear casting resin. You could also use tape and/foil. You could use anything that won't melt just to fill the void and give you the shape you need.


http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=75&


One of the good things about plastics is the only limits are money and your imagination. Oh, and time - I never seem to have enough!


----------



## Rolacoy (Jul 31, 2009)

DIYtestdummy, thanks for the suggestion. I will be using resin but the space between the ribs is about 6" and in some cases 36" long. Something has to push up into that space. I want it to bump up about an inch, rather than being flat between the ribs. I can do that easily by blowing up a plastic bag inside the cockpit. The problem that resin presents is that once it is applied it will run off and just leave a very thin skin. Also some of these areas are on the bottom and the resin would pool in the center.

I have used the blown up plastic bag on projects in the past. I would like to find something that I could mix with the resin that would make it have less viscosity. Normally the viscosity of resin is about like Honey, I need something about like wheel bearing grease.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't remember what it's called - Thrixotopic? Powder to add strength and thicken the mix. Might opaque and kill what you're going for. Hot batch? Might catch your piece on fire.

How about melting plexiglass?


----------

